# 2015 Audi TT upgrading air vents control?



## SteveyR96 (Dec 23, 2019)

Hello I just got a 2015 TT quattro s-tronic I love it! But I have got a low speced car and want too upgrade the air vents too the digital display from the standard one is that possible? I've found the centre bits for sale online wanted to know can I switch them out and it work? Has anyone done this?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Anything is possible, the cars are just jigsaws....
The problem is all the wiring and you only have the basic air-conditioning so you need far more than just the displays.

Someone looked at doing it before after finding vents on eBay but gave up as it was too complicated.
Sell the car and get one with would probably be cheaper and it will certainly be easier.


----------



## Webarno (Dec 10, 2019)

Heard it would cost a few grand :/


----------



## SteveyR96 (Dec 23, 2019)

Ok I may give that one a miss a stick with what I got unless it's figured out how too get them too work. Thank you tho!


----------



## TTULTRA (Dec 17, 2020)

I gave it a go


----------



## TTULTRA (Dec 17, 2020)

Have a look


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Even if you get them to work as a digital switch rather than auto climate audi have changed the button commands . On the manual the a/c is on the temp switch and digital is on the fan . I don't see why you can't replace as manual switching function and not for auto climate control . Look forward to your outcome. If it works there'll be a high demand for ebay vent switches !!!!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## TTULTRA (Dec 17, 2020)

They function in exactly the same way as the original manual switches. It obviously doesn't give you climate control but they do look pretty


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Have you got all 3 in and working ?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Holmefield (Oct 4, 2020)

TTULTRA said:


> They function in exactly the same way as the original manual switches. It obviously doesn't give you climate control but they do look pretty


Hey bud, I was considering doing this mod myself.. So basically you can buy the digital dash vents and there just plug and play with regard to installing them.

But like you said obviously there just for show as they retain the original functionality but just look better.

I can live with that.. Off to Fleebay I go..


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

im not sure how this would work as the buttons dont function in the same way, i have had both and for example -

on a manual dial, the hot / cold and AC button is the middle one
on digital the temp is in the middle but the AC is on the right


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

did you replace just the switches, or the whole vent?



TTULTRA said:


> They function in exactly the same way as the original manual switches. It obviously doesn't give you climate control but they do look pretty


----------



## adilc95 (Apr 13, 2021)

TTULTRA said:


> I gave it a go


Is it a simple plug and play, what's the final outcome?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I just swapped the whole vents with digital ones on a friend's TT, everything seems to work apart minor details (indicated temp. blocked to 65 for example), what is a bit annoying is the fun speed that sometimes seems to not accept the given input and therefore not increasing/decreasing its speed as desired...
anybody did this swap? any experience?


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

With the temp at 65 is that the inside temp on the car ? Ie if you turn up does it rise as the car interior temp changes ? Have you left them in and trial them for a while ?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

65F (corresponding to 18 celsius) is just what is indicated on the switch and this figure doesn't change whatever position the switch is rotated to; probably this is due to the missing electronic I guess, but however it's not a big problem, the air temperature can be adjusted as usual, despite in "blind" mode. 
seats heating levels and AC ON or OFF is indicated exactly as mine (I have climatronik/deluxe air-con), but the switch doesn't indicate where the air flows (screen, vents, footwell), again this is not a big problem, the main issue seems to be that sometimes (randomly) the fun speed doesn't change according to the switch rotation.
I will take a video


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

I understand it doesn't change when you change the position of the dial ,but does is change with the ambient air temperature of the day ?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

it works exactly as before (air temp varies according to the knob position, but not influenced by the real ambient temperature, as in all manual systems)


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Yea but does the 65 stay the same display if it 90 outside ?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

no change (but this is absolutely normal, even in de-luxe air-con system the outside temp has no influence on the temp you set on the switch); it works exactly as before, with the analogue switches


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

So is your friend going to keep them in the car ? 
Surely there must be some coding or adaption that can be changed ! I know you can't turn into deluxe climate but to make the digital switches replace the manual one and operate the same would be a result?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Did you change the heated seat one also ? I wonder of changing the re circulating swith to the full windscreen switch would help

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

at the moment he's evaluating, apart the fan speed matter everything seems to work good including seat heating, he changed them just for aesthetic. I am unsure about coding necessity and neither I'd know how to , waiting for feddback from_ TTUltra_


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks . This would be a good one to crack . Keep us posted

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------

